# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Buying Arimidex online without an Rx?

## Fit77

PLEASE HELP!  :Frown: 

So I am a completely n00b. I'll make this brief. I started taking Test Cyp injenctions a year ago under the care of a doctor. It was to give me more energy, etc etc etc. My initial test levels were around 350 and est was 35. I took the injection every 10 days. Lately I've actually started to get back into lifting which has been great but about a week ago my right nipple got extremely sore, and now my entire right boob just aches and sometimes feels like it's burning. My last CBC test was fine and my Doc checked the Test/Esterdiol levels two weeks ago (right before the pain started.) I was 550/38 respectively. I basically had to beg him to give me an AI or something for gyno and he was reluctant because my esterdiol levels were under 50. He gave me 4 1mg pills of Arimidex to take a 1/2 pill twice a week. Well a few days later and my boob still hurts. I'd like to take a bit more but I am afraid I will run out and I won't be seeing him again for 6 weeks and I doubt he's going to do anything.

Long story short, are there any online sites that actually sell the REAL drug without an Rx I can buy from? I see all kinds of them but the "online canadian pharmacy from india" thing doesn't look legit. Anyone have any advice?

----------


## canadian-bacon

Arr and they ship to Canada with no problems.

----------


## HRTstudent

If your doctor won't give you drugs to control your excessive aromatisation then you should be finding a new doc ASAP. It's a shitty position to be in (I know I had gyno growing badly and my doc simply said stop taking TRT) but your best option is to try to get him to write you another Rx and/or get a new doc. You don't want to be resorting to anything less than Pharmaceutical grade for your legitimate TRT.

----------


## Allaaro

I'm not a fan of liquid adex, but if needed, I'd way get that over your India stuff  :Smilie: 

But really, talk to your doc. With those adex dosages he gave you....you might just be jumping the gun. Give it a few days more to get better and get some new bloodwork done asap.

----------


## Fit77

I feel like this guy didn't really know what he was doing. I mean, my energy was in the toilet (I'm 33) and the last year on Test Cyp has basically saved my life and marriage. But honestly, I'd prefer not to grow a boob. 

What is Arr? And what is liquid adex?

----------


## bass

asking for sources is against rules, but CB has it right, ARR is the place to get it from. until you see a doc that understands TRT and because can't stop TRT and you can't do without AI I'd suggest you get some AI and take it as needed. maybe 4 weeks of Nolva as well.

----------


## Fit77

Can someone send me a PM with Arr? I don't speak the lingo here and am new to the site. Is Arr a website?

----------


## Dpyle

Yes it's a website. Ar-r is one of the board sponsors. Should be a link to it on the webpage for the forum.

----------


## Fit77

Awesome thanks!

----------


## SEOINAGE

I don't know but it could be something else, remember you can crush your e2 fairly easily. Thats the same AI dose my doc started me on, but thing getting me is he doesn't want to do e2 test for like two months after I started on it. I've had some sensitivity in past that didn't make the gyno I already had worse, and my e2 was 21 yet was having weird feelings in nipple.

----------


## TraceMYD

Has anyone ever done any blood work with Ar-r 's Liquidex to see if it is just as good as prescription Anastrozole for controlling E? 

I'm not understanding how they can sell it legally if it's the exact same thing.. am I missing something?

----------


## Allaaro

> Has anyone ever done any blood work with Ar-r 's Liquidex to see if it is just as good as prescription Anastrozole for controlling E? 
> 
> I'm not understanding how they can sell it legally if it's the exact same thing.. am I missing something?


It's sold as use for lab experiments...not humans. So it's a loophole. It actually is illegal to use yourself still.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Has anyone ever done any blood work with Ar-r 's Liquidex to see if it is just as good as prescription Anastrozole for controlling E? 
> 
> I'm not understanding how they can sell it legally if it's the exact same thing.. am I missing something?


yes i had bloodwork less then a month ago and me estrogen was in the middle of the normal range

----------


## bass

> Has anyone ever done any blood work with Ar-r 's Liquidex to see if it is just as good as prescription Anastrozole for controlling E?
> 
> I'm not understanding how they can sell it legally if it's the exact same thing.. am I missing something?


you can trust ARR.

----------


## JD250

Google will reveal some indian sources, you can find cooper pharma brand easily enough but for simplicity I would use ARR liquidex....its good to go, no worries there my friend.

----------


## Oldhighlander

Try 4rx.com.I am getting conflicting info on this as to being a non controlled substance,can anyone verify if it is controlled or not?I have seen it called a legend drug.It seems to be a gray area.Anyone?

----------


## TraceMYD

> yes i had bloodwork less then a month ago and me estrogen was in the middle of the normal range


What kind of dosing protocol are you using to get it to fall in the milddle/normal range? 

My Doc. told me he has seen people using as little as .25mg Anastrozole on a regular weekly basis knock their E down to zero...
making it hard to get it in the "normal range"

I'm wondering if the Liquidex isn't as strong as RX Anastrozole, making it easier to keep your E in the Normal range?

----------


## SEOINAGE

> What kind of dosing protocol are you using to get it to fall in the milddle/normal range? 
> 
> My Doc. told me he has seen people using as little as .25mg Anastrozole on a regular weekly basis knock their E down to zero...
> making it hard to get it in the "normal range"
> 
> I'm wondering if the Liquidex isn't as strong as RX Anastrozole, making it easier to keep your E in the Normal range?


I doubt it, and I bet they are pretty similar, but to be safe once you start one stick with it for all your bloodwork.

----------


## Fit77

Does anyone know what the liquid letro dosing should be to reverse gyno? I see the dosing for letro, but am not sure what that means for liquid letro and can't find anything.

----------

